# Tips on my art attempt please



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

As a non-milk based coffee drinker I don't get to steam milk and practice this art stuff very often at all.

This mornings "coffee for the cleaner" is the first that actually looks like a white blob that's meant to be there. Not great, I know, but I'm quite pleased with my progress.

So - from this, any tips / advice?










Thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Texture looks excellent. Start the wiggle pour in the centre of the cup with the cup held at an angle. Avoid the temptation to draw the pitcher away from the rings when they start to appear - this is why you've got an elongated twig. Have a look at this clip:


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Systemic - that video's good, and you're completely correct.... I am drawing away as the rings appear... must resist must resist!

My biggest problem is finding someone to drink the end result ;-)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a real struggle once you've seen the first ring appear to resist the temptation to start drawing away. If you wiggle and pour reasonably well and don't move the jug away, you'll see the rings hit the opposite side of the cup and, because they've got nowhere to go, swing round both sides folding back on themselves creating the traditional apple shape.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Will have another go when I find another victim... sorry, "milky coffee drinker".

Thanks for the advice though, really appreciated.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Streamline your pour.

Slow and height, close and wobble, height and slow to come through


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

awesome video- I've been struggling with latte art and have realistically only managed to churn out a few alright looking heart designs.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Practise, practise


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Smokey barn did a very good video for people starting out....


----------



## lukefinegan (May 16, 2013)

Love the first video! That guy is a hero.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Follow Baccas tips and you'll be sorted.  it's how I learned.


----------

